# Hymervan 522 info required



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

Could anyone that owns one of the above supply me with the dimensions of the garage door when opened.

Height and width with the door open, we quite fancy one but unless I can get my mob scooter in it, it is a nogo.

Many thanks

Pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Pete;

55cm wide - 103cm high

Pete


----------



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

*hymervan*

Thanks Pete

Pete


----------

